# 4th of July Suspension Specials



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

*To celebrate our great holiday we are announcing the following Holiday special*​

*GTO DROP COIL SPECIAL *​ 
*2275	GTO Front Coil 35mm Drop $92.30 
2275	GTO Front Coil 35mm Drop $92.30 
2641	GTO Rear Coil 35mm drop $113.31 
2641	GTO Rear Coil 35mm drop $113.31 
PARTS TOTAL $411.22 
SPECIAL 4TH OF JULY PRICE $349.53 
15 % DISCOUNT $61.69 
SALES ENDS AT MIDNIGHT ON JULY 5TH!	*​

These are popular drop coils for those who cannot live without the low, I am going to eat you look, while still maintaining a high quality ride

If you need assistance, contact me ASAP while supplies last!. Take advantage of this great deal and make your G8 handle well thru the twisties


thanks
mike
dms


----------

